# USD/ILS



## fonex (20 November 2012)

what your predictions for USD/ILS  from today until tomorrow. (20/11/2012) ~ (21/11/2012)


----------



## fonex (21 November 2012)

fonex said:


> what your predictions for USD/ILS  from today until tomorrow. (20/11/2012) ~ (21/11/2012)




anyone can help?
its urgent!


----------

